# indian collectibles



## kccomet (Oct 30, 2018)

cool Indian collectibles on ebay. I don't know how to post the link but the sellers dwagwacer. I don't think I'm letting anything out of the bag here. I think you will pay up to own most of these items


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ss...m=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=INDIAN&_sacat=0


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2018)

@47jchiggins


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2018)

Fake badges.


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 30, 2018)

Fake?  How so?  Many are being misled then.....


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm in on a couple of the items. Not on the badges.


----------



## LuckyArt (Oct 30, 2018)

The face on the Hendee badge looks different than the originals I’ve seen here. No nostril hole, no bent nose, mouth different and just no complete face.  I’m new to this, am I right to think these are repos?  What I don’t know, is the back relieved where the writing, etc on the front is raised?  This one appears to be smooth on the back.  By the way, I am looking for a Hendee badge for the barn find Indian I got and shared with you all recently.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)

ccmerz said:


> Fake?  How so?  Many are being misled then.....




The back of the tall one is smooth. It should look lust like the front. The small one has some detail on the back, but not enough. Look very close.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 31, 2018)

I would look closely at many of the items here, I am suspect of the graphics on the leather skull cap for one, and the backing on the metal sign has to be wrong, any cardboard from 1940 is going to have oxidation and be brittle, even stored out of light.


----------



## LuckyArt (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks like several people are gonna be very disappointed!


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)

caveat emptor. AKA Buyer beware....


----------



## Kansan (Oct 31, 2018)

catfish said:


> The back of the tall one is smooth. It should look lust like the front. The small one has some detail on the back, but not enough. Look very close.



Yeah, tall one is missing the embossing  characteristics on the back side. And the small one is missing the screw holes, the paint in the cursive lettering and lack of to nonexistent embossing on the back, just looks fake...


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 31, 2018)

catfish said:


> caveat emptor. AKA Buyer beware....


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Both of those badges brought good money. Somebody is in for a bad surprise! V/r Shawn


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 11, 2018)

There is a Hendee script badge listed, I would be taking a real close look at that one as well............


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 11, 2018)

Sometimes, I hope to get a "deal" or discount on a cheap reproduction item, versus the less obtainable.
It does not help, when others, either have the same idea, or worser, bid-up prices, perhaps thinking the items are not fake.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 11, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Sometimes, I hope to get a "deal" or discount on a cheap reproduction item, versus the less obtainable.
> It does not help, when others, either have the same idea, or worser, bid-up prices, perhaps thinking the items are not fake.



True. I buy at auctions all the time, and what i see often is a group or lot of items where some of it is legit, but it's watered down with repros, some obvious, but some not so obvious, with the hopes of generating bids. It has become stagecraft at certain auction houses and now, on Ebay all the time.


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 11, 2018)

I am grateful that my badge (fake) was given to me! You move forward on projects, what ever it takes to get it done, that's what matters!


----------



## stoney (Jan 31, 2019)

If anyone is interested on the items he has on Ebay now, as questions. I was going to be in on the green Indian 4 cast iron toy he has. At that point there were no bids.  I noticed a rear fender brace broken he did not mention. When I asked about it he said " I just looked at it and yes indeed it is broken" I thanked him. I have been watching it and it is now over $800 and still no mention of the broken part. Be careful.


----------

